# Help! (old?) pigeon with injured wing..what do I do?



## pearlykitty (Dec 23, 2006)

I found a pigeon in front of my steps. I think it fell off of my roof. .. it looks really wet, and old.. what should I do? I want to take it in so that it can be safe in our house, but my mother says only if it has a chance and if it doesn't suddenly die overnight, because we wouldn't know what to do with the body if it _did_ die. I've attached a photo? is there anything I can do to help it? or would it be useless anyway? please help! thanks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's got a chance... can you put it in a box and bring it in so that it can get warm?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By the way, where (basically--no need to go into specifics) are you? I ask because we may have a member in your area that could take the bird.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I can't tell from the picture about the wing--can you see and describe an injury or wound?

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor baby. Please bring him in and let him warm up. Offer him some food and water.
Even if he wouldn't make it through the night, it is still better for him to pass in a warm safe place, than being eaten by a predator.
In case he doesn't make it you can put him in a bag and drop him off at any vet for cremation. At least this is how it works here in Maimi, but I would guess it should be everywhere like this. It is free of any cost as long as it is not a pet.

Reti


----------



## pearlykitty (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks for replying so soon! I live in San Francisco .I've taken him in.. he's not bleeding or anything, but he looks like a really bald bird. I put him in an old rabbit cage with some newspapers and some towels and some water... he smells like gasoline/ has a strange odor. could it be possible that that's why he's wet? if so, how do I clean him? As for food, is it okay for him to eat rice or bread?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I almost thought that he looked like he'd gotten oil on him and that would really mess with his ability to fly. You might try wiping some of that stuff on a cloth or something else and seeing if it will burn with a match.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If you know the PM system, I could give you the phone number of someone there in your area (Oakland).

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Anyhow, about cleaning him, you could use dish soap and mix it up in some very warm water (95-100 degrees F) and give him a bath. After that, you'd probably need to keep him warm while drying with a blow dryer set on high. If you've got a lamp that you can get down pretty close to him, that might also work.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Seeing as how he's a San Francisco bird, he's probably used to eating just about anything. Let me ask you--since your name here is "pearlykitty", does that mean you've got a cat and, if so, does that mean you've got dry cat food there?

Pidgey


----------



## pearlykitty (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for helping me!  I used a paper towel, to wipe him a little bit. it looks like he's covered in some sort of a brownish liquied. As for giving him a bath, I'm not too sure if he could handle it. looks like he has some open wounds and sores. =( .. And food, I can't buy any bird seed right now, but would bread or rice be okay? I'm going to call the SPCA tomorrow to see if they can help him. yes, I have a cat and some dry cat food.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I guarantee you that the SPCA will just put him to sleep. Anyhow, somebody has come online that is in your area that hopefully might be able to either take the bird, help you with the bird or find somebody closer to you to take the bird. fp's a nice person and there's nothing to be scared of.

Pidgey


----------



## pearlykitty (Dec 23, 2006)

that would totally be awesome! how do I contact this person? and should I feed the pigeon cat food?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm really thinking that he got caught in some oil somehow. As long as you used a very gentle soap or shampoo (Baby shampoo?), it would work. Also, you might try using a lot of absorbent stuff like rags and whatnot to let the stuff, whatever it is, kinda' soak out of the bird.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If the bird's got an appetite and will eat cat food, that'd be pretty good. You can bust it up into smaller pieces and give that a shot. Just out of curiosity, does he feel like his keel (it's the breastbone--runs down the middle of the chest) feel very prominent like it's sticking out like a knifeblade?

I already sent fp a PM to check in on this thread so we'll see about that.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello pearlykitty. Welcome to Pigeon Talk.
Thank you so much for helping this sweet pij.

For initial care, please click on the link below & follow the basic steps. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Cindy


----------



## pearlykitty (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks, I've given him some dry cat food, and he's pecking at it=D. As for his keel, I can't really tell. It seems to be _pretty_ round and smooth.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Pearlkitty, please don't feed until warm and hydrated, check out the link that AZWhitefeather posted. Also, check your PrivateMail/PM. I will help you. You can find your private mail by clicking on the "User CP" link in the
upper left part of the window where you view the threads from.

fp


----------



## pearlykitty (Dec 23, 2006)

I've checked out the link. I put some newspapers/towels in the cage, but the pigeon is only willing to stand in the part of the cage that has no towel/ newspaper. =( ...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pearlykitty said:


> I've checked out the link. I put some newspapers/towels in the cage, but the pigeon is only willing to stand in the part of the cage that has no towel/ newspaper. =( ...


Check this link out:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=170202&postcount=18

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

We're connecting on this one, pearlkitty found the pm area.

fp


----------



## pearlykitty (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks everyone, I've talked to feralpigeon. Feralpigeon is picking the pigeon up tomorrow. Look's like everything will work out afterall!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, we have spoken, and pearlkitty has been kind enough to let this pijie
'bunk' over night. I will pick up in the morning and continue the care that 
pearlkitty and family have begun. Will keep folks posted on the progress of the
new rescue. Thanks again pearlkitty for caring about the little fellow's condition and well-being.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, FP! And Pidgey and Pearlykitty.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Just saw this post, glad you're able to help out, FP.  I had a similar situation with a pij from SF who looked just like that and after many, many (many) dish soap baths, came out a light gray! So happy bathing, and thanks for helping to both FP and this lucky pigeon's savior.  (And to everyone else for their great advice!)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thank you, FP! And Pidgey and Pearlykitty.
> 
> Terry


Likewise!

Good luck to-morrow!

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for helping this poor pigeon.
Thank you fp. Hope the poor bird will be alright.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You guys are GREAT. Good luck with the little one........hope he's ok


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Awesome rescue! Thank you Pearlykitty, fp, and Pidgey!

Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, glad to hear things are moving in the right direction for this poor pidge.

Thanks pearlykitty for stepping in and helping this little guy out and fp and Pidgey as well.

Good luck with him fp,

Ron


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks again pearlykitty for initially rescuing this sweet pij.  
Thanks fp for continuing with the care.  

Will be eagerly awaiting an update, when time permits of course.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great teamwork guys - pearlykitty, Pidgey and feralpigeon. Sure hope this little one makes it.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

FP, I'm so glad you are able to help. And thank you, PearlyKitty for taking this poor pigeon in over night.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Pearlykitty, If you have the orginal dawn dish washing liquid that is very safe for birds, but make sure you wash all the soap out of them. This is what most rehabbers use for birds with oil, gas, etc on them and works really well.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

What an unhappy and dirty looking pigeon! I wonder if someone did dump gas on him and was going to do something awful to him but he managed to escape.

This really was great teamwork between the members. Thanks Pearlykitty for seeing that this pigeon got rescued in the first place.

FP, keep us posted on how this poor bird is doing. I hope he makes it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just wanted to let folks know that pearlkitty and I met this morning and the rescue is with me now. For the time being I named h/her Diesel Doll--  --and
this in itself is another story. This pij appears to be stable and doing better, I will start a new thread on h/her in a bit w/more information. In the meantime....

fp


----------

